# Cobia Fishermen Needed



## PCDAVE (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to fish for Cobia out of Panama City starting March 30th and need someone to go with me. I will be off on Wednesdays and Thursdays for 4 weeks. I have a 22' Sea Hunt bay boat with a spotting/casting platform that attaches to the front deck. The platform puts you standing about even with the top of the windshield on the console. Not as good as a tower in a sportfishing boat but I have caught some Cobia with this setup.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm here in PCB. I would be glad to buy some fuel for a ride. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm here in PC also

Mike
850 499 4688


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in PC as well. If you happen to get a Sunday off let me know. I'm in for Gas, Bait, and Ice.


----------

